# Adria Coral amber side lights not working - help please.



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

A couple of years ago, someone asked on MHF if the side lights on a coachbuilt motorhome were supposed to light up. I replied YES, saying that mine did. 

But for some reason, mine DON'T light up any more. There are wires running to the back of the units, so they should work! :? 

Does anyone know where the power is taken from? Is the set of 4 units covered by one fuse; where might that be? 

We're away to France next Monday. I really would like to have the lights working by then. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Assuming there is power to the lights, the bulbs are ok then an earthing problem is the most likely cause. The contacts are probably rusted.

Derek


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

on mine they are fed via a relay that is situated next to the staudt jobby, the wires then go out side and daisy chain to each light in turn. 

I had a problem whereby the first three lights in the chain worked but from then on they didn't. I found it to be a broken wire where a piece of sleeving round the wires had been bent at a 180 angle and clipped to the underside of the body. but of cut and shut and we are all working again. However I have replaced all the jokon units with rubbo lite ones as i had two that were faulty and i could not find the jokon ones anywhere appart from germany, it was cheaper to replace all six with rubbolite than buy two that i needed.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

This may help. The side indicator repeater on our van stopped working and I eventually traced the problem to a bad connection to an earthing bolt on the other side of the engine bay. These are not easy faults to trace. Unless you know what you are doing ask an Auto Electrician.

P&L


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> This may help. The side indicator repeater on our van stopped working and I eventually traced the problem to a bad connection to an earthing bolt on the other side of the engine bay. These are not easy faults to trace. Unless you know what you are doing ask an Auto Electrician.
> 
> P&L


One way to test is to run a new earth wire from the light to a known good earth. If the light lights you know the cause 

Derek


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> A couple of years ago, someone asked on MHF if the side lights on a coachbuilt motorhome were supposed to light up. I replied YES, saying that mine did.
> 
> But for some reason, mine DON'T light up any more. There are wires running to the back of the units, so they should work! :?
> 
> ...


Norm, the side repeater lights do not work directly off the same circuit as the side lights on the X250 so failures do not result in the lamp fail indicator coming on in the dash. The circuit is picked up in a junction box that Fiat provide for accessories which is I believe somewhere in the area of the drivers seat belt housing or under the floor in that location. I believe that each side pair is wired independently back to this junction. If you do find it and the associated rear radio loudspeaker wiring please let me know.

If you want an interesting read rethe X250 side light circuit operation see this link.
http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=19485&posts=1
Ray


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good day to one and all! It's beautiful here in NE Lincs.  Thanks to each of you that has offered a possible solution.

Last night I sent an email to Lee, Timberland Motorhomes No.2, asking for any help with this side marker problem. I told him I'd pay to have it resolved before going on holiday.

He responded during the evening, from home, asking to see the MH at 9.00am today. I arrived on time, was handed over to Simon who asked me where the block was! Doh... "The battery charger, where is it?" Simon continued, as if I knew the answer. "It'll be under the side seat," he suggested and made to remove the cushions. 

When the seat frame was lifted, there it was. "Oh, that," I observed. "I didn't know that was the charger!" (I should have known really!  )

On the back of the charger is a bank of about 10 fuses, of the larger spade type. (The Fiat chassis uses the smaller type! :? :evil: ) Simon read the labels and stopped at the last one... It read "Side Marker Lights"!  He removed this fuse, opened it - yes, a spade type fuse that needed opening to reveal its state - and there it was, a blown fuse. Within a minute, Simon was back, fuse fitted, ignition on, lights on, 1, 2, 3, 4 side marker lights all working!! 

"How much do I owe you?" I asked Simon, happy to pay.
"We can't charge for replacing a fuse," he replied.

So, well done Lee of Timberland for inviting me in so quickly. Well done Simon, for sorting what was to me a major issue, and for teaching me a seriously good lesson into the bargain!! :roll: :wink:  It's all good to go!! 8)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Wondering what I would do if my side marker lamps did not work I set to to find out how Chausson connect into the Fiat cab.

As I suspected they pick up a feed on the RH door pillar behind the lower cover of the drivers seatbelt housing. The Fiat optional fusebox is co located there and on my MH has the relays and fuses to drive the auxillary heater.
The Fiat provided feed is picked up on a socket located next to the fuse box and goes to a discrete Chausson supplied control box for the 'Boite Feux Lateral'. There are a couple of relays and fuses. It seems very complicated to me to drive four marker lamps but it obviously isolates the marker lamps from the side light circuits.
Thanks to Unclenorm for giving me the impetus to investigate how the lamps are fed. i can see that there would be big problems if the lamps were faulty and it was taken to a Fiat garage to investigate. I suspect they would have no idea what Chausson have done. I think it would also be a source of 'its not our bit' that's faulty.
For any Chausson owners there is also a socket at this location provided by Fiat to allow the wiring to be extended to rear loudspeakers. 
Some photos attached.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Apparently, the 4 side marker lights are LEDs. The fuse was a 5 amp rating. Seems strange that 4 LEDs can blow such a fuse. But it happens I guess, and I now have a spare fuse for next time. In fact, I've dug out a box of fuses I bought from a Tickertyboo type place for £3, and there are 20 x 5 amp fuses, plus lots more. I'm so excited, waiting for the next one to blow!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Just checking Norm, have you a spare set of bulbs also


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

artona said:


> Just checking Norm, have you a spare set of bulbs also


Nope...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

UncleNorm said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > Just checking Norm, have you a spare set of bulbs also
> ...


it always used to be a legal requirement in France to carry a set Norm along with the breakdown triangle etc

click here for example


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Point of clarification Stew, YES, I have a spare set of bulbs but not for the side markers! I thought that was what you meant.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Further to my query of June 2011...

Since the fuse was replaced, the side marker lights have played up again. At least I now know where the fuse is...

Just a couple of weeks ago, I decided to get stroppy (!) with these lights. Strangely, one was working and 3 were not. So not the fuse this time. But I had an inkling!! Has anyone else had an inkling? :?: It's so exciting!! :roll: 

If one fuse controls the 4 lights, and only one is working, that would suggest a break in the circuit after the first light. So under I went...

Within seconds of popping my head under the MH skirt, I had a piece of cable in my hand. The cable was attached to NOTHING!! It had corroded through. :evil: Maybe it had been sparking during its final hours and had blown a fuse? I stripped the cable end and made contact with another cable and checked the lights. I had FOUR working lights. Over the next 20 minutes, I cleaned and reconnected the cable and all is now well.  

The root cause of the problem was the unprotected position of the cable joint... straight behind the rear wheel, open to all that could be thrown at it. :evil: Hopefully, my over-zealous use of insulating tape has made the joint water-tight. On the last two trips out, I've had to use lights. It was so good to see I still had four side marker lights. Isn't education wonderful?!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> Further to my query of June 2011...
> 
> . Isn't education wonderful?!! :roll: :wink:


It sure is and makes you wonder why some MH manufacturers seem incapable of providing a suitable wiring loom with watertight plugs and sockets for the marker lamps. My present Rapido fails miserably, my Chausson almost got it right but used a very complex circuit to do so whilst my Lunar Premier , despite being the cheapest by far, did a very good job of it.


----------

